# Dead or Molting Vietnamese Centipede



## ScavangerScum (Aug 1, 2016)

So I bought a Vietnamese Centipede on Saturday while out of town and got it back home yesterday. It stayed indoors while I was out of town and not out in the heat. The drive home was around and hr and half and also had AC. The centipede was alive and moving when I get home but after I got home from work today I noticed it was laying in the same place I had left and didn't move when I accidentally bumped the enclosure. The centipede was also given crickets when I left and it didn't eat any of them but had also been fed two days beforehand. I pulled the crickets out today when I noticed it wasn't moving. I gently poked next to if with tweezers to see if I could get a response a from it. It didn't make any substantial movement. It will move the tiniest of bits such as small leg movements so I'm not sure if it's wanting to start molting or if it's on the verge of dying. It will also move an antenna slowly every now and again. I have a pic but can take more if needed. Thank you for all the help and sorry if this post is redundant. I'm just sad it seemed find one day and suddenly it seems like it's on the verge of dying.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## shining (Aug 1, 2016)

I've only been keeping pedes for a short period of time but from that short period I noticed mine get real sluggish before and after a molt. Haven't had one die on me yet. I'm sure they exhibit similar traits then too. 

I would put it's enclosure in a dark spot with minimal traffic a full waterdish and wait it out with no prey offerings until it gets situated.

More experienced keepers will more than likely chime in soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScavangerScum (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah I've left it alone to give it some time and see. I check on it now again and every now and then I'll see an antenna or leg move a bit. I'm just nervous with not knowing. The day I bought it was lively, Sat we were super busy, and yesterday I noticed it was a big sluggish here or there in spurts.


----------



## Quixtar (Aug 9, 2016)

I wouldn't move any centipede in a situation like that until it changes color and the legs curls a bit more.


----------



## ScavangerScum (Aug 10, 2016)

Quixtar said:


> I wouldn't move any centipede in a situation like that until it changes color and the legs curls a bit more.


Unfortunately my pede didn't make it.  I'm not entirely sure what happened to cause the death.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## shining (Aug 10, 2016)

ScavangerScum said:


> Unfortunately my pede didn't make it.  I'm not entirely sure what happened to cause the death.


Sorry to hear that. It was more than likely a wc adult at the end of it's limit. 

I would preserve it's remains....or send it afloat on a fiery paper boat to Valhalla.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ScavangerScum (Aug 12, 2016)

shining said:


> Sorry to hear that. It was more than likely a wc adult at the end of it's limit.
> 
> I would preserve it's remains....or send it afloat on a fiery paper boat to Valhalla.


I preserved it for sure, but now I'm like damn I could've a fiery boat to Valhalla instead?! Haha.


----------



## arachnothing (Aug 31, 2016)

I try to adhere to a strict "hands off" approach to any invertebrate I in anyway suspect of pending moult. It is likely the aforementioned "wildcaught+elderly" scenario, but disturbing a mid- moult invert in any way can be disastrous! 
 If unsure, a wise man once told me: "It isn't dead until it starts to stink."
And in my experiences with expired myriapods, that odor does not take very long to manifest post-mortem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scoly (Aug 31, 2016)

I had to interfere with a moult gone wrong once with a Scolopendra Cingulata. It failed to get the old skin off it's head, which is surely my fault for not getting the humidity right. It got weaker and weaker until I decided I had to intervene, and helped cut off the remaining skin with a scalpel. It managed with a lot of patience, but in the end it didn't make it.

On the other hand, when my S. Dehaani died I didn't dare get rid of it till there was mould on the antennae. And then it was "tip whole cage into bin bag, tie bag, take outside, run away!!!"


----------

